# Merlin EXtralight....



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

What's the story with this frame? I'm looking at buying one on the used market and would like any first hand or second hand info available.... Thanks!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> What's the story with this frame? I'm looking at buying one on the used market and would like any first hand or second hand info available.... Thanks!


Pre or post Litespeed? I had a pre-Litespeed and it was OK, but not worth what I paid for it. Fairly flexy and more of a quick crit geometry than my current Colnago.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Pre or post Litespeed? I had a pre-Litespeed and it was OK, but not worth what I paid for it. Fairly flexy and more of a quick crit geometry than my current Colnago.


I'm looking at one on the web for $1K and I think it is post-Litespeed, I'm trying to chase that info down.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*is that for the complete bike?*

i have a 57 and it is a bit too small for me. otherwise i like the ride. i don't find it too flexy for me when i climb. 
jim


----------

